# Weird hip pain when squatting?



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 27, 2017)

For the past 4-5 weeks my hips have been bothering me when I squat. I took a couple weeks off squats but didn't help much. I think it's my a adductor muscles or tendons...it's my inner groin, when I drop my butt low I feel this pain in my groin almosr like a burning sensation? Which is preventing me from going heavy and causing issues activating my glutes and or other muscles...which is causing me to use my lower back more. I've never had issues squatting in the past so idk what this is...any ideas?


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 27, 2017)

How often do you work the adductors directly?


----------



## Bosco200 (Apr 27, 2017)

I'd take some time off from squatting, you're going to be doing more harm than good, if you don't fix it.  Do some light hip adductor workouts, and make sure start stretching it before and after, sounds like you just strained it.  How's your foot placement when you squat?


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 27, 2017)

TS I don't hit them directly...and my feet are placed a little wider it allows me to drop my ass low..my toes are pointed outward


----------



## Bosco200 (Apr 27, 2017)

Going wide and with your feet outward is definitely putting a lot of strain on your adductors, try bringing your feet closer, and see if the pain reduces or goes away, and if it does take some time off from going wide.


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 27, 2017)

You must dedicate time to adductor/abductors. Red mini band around a peg for sets of 25 per side. 

Changing your our stance for something that can be so easily avoided is silly.


----------



## kittensandkilos (Apr 27, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> You must dedicate time to adductor/abductors. Red mini band around a peg for sets of 25 per side.
> 
> Changing your our stance for something that can be so easily avoided is silly.




I had the same issue a while back when I first tried to go from an olympic shoe to flat shoe. By doing this same thing as one of my warm up protocols I can say it made a literal 100% difference in hip pain. I can wear a flat shoe and have no problem.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 28, 2017)

Are u stretching/warming up before u squat? Don't lie cus I know you dont lol


----------



## Milo (Apr 28, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> You must dedicate time to adductor/abductors. Red mini band around a peg for sets of 25 per side.
> 
> Changing your our stance for something that can be so easily avoided is silly.


This is basically what I do. I double up and orange on each side of the power rack and wrap them around my knees as I sit on a bench and perform a few sets. Works better than the machine I think.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 28, 2017)

I get a wierd hip pain from boning too much, small price to pay


----------



## Bosco200 (Apr 28, 2017)

I think I worded that wrong, I wasn't saying change your stance just so it it doesn't hurt, I was saying bring your feet in closer and if the pain goes away then it's definetly your hip adductor and it's time to take a break from your wide stance and start working on your hip adductor.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 28, 2017)

Believe it or not I always stretch for about 10 minutes every leg day then I do several light load warm up sets to get blood flowing ...although I don't use the foam roller or bands etc...so maybe it's not enough?

 I'm going to buy a belt, knee wraps and lay off the heavy squats for a bit and isolate my adductor/abductor muscles..hopefully this will increase stability. Also stretch ...

Thanks for everyone's input


----------



## captncrunchyslams (May 1, 2017)

If you're standing too wide it could definitely be doing it, as others have said.


----------



## baby1 (Jul 22, 2017)

BiologicalChemist said:


> For the past 4-5 weeks my hips have been bothering me when I squat. I took a couple weeks off squats but didn't help much. I think it's my a adductor muscles or tendons...it's my inner groin, when I drop my butt low I feel this pain in my groin almosr like a burning sensation? Which is preventing me from going heavy and causing issues activating my glutes and or other muscles...which is causing me to use my lower back more. I've never had issues squatting in the past so idk what this is...any ideas?



I had pain just like this, that worsened during squats.  Ended up being a torn hip labrum and FAI. Had surgery to repair both.  Many of times groin, and adductor pain is referred from something going on in the hip joint.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Sep 13, 2018)

BiologicalChemist said:


> For the past 4-5 weeks my hips have been bothering me when I squat. I took a couple weeks off squats but didn't help much. I think it's my a adductor muscles or tendons...it's my inner groin, when I drop my butt low I feel this pain in my groin almosr like a burning sensation? Which is preventing me from going heavy and causing issues activating my glutes and or other muscles...which is causing me to use my lower back more. I've never had issues squatting in the past so idk what this is...any ideas?



How did this workout for you? Still feeling the pain at all?
 I am dealing with the same thing right now and it's getting pretty frustrating. Going to take 2 weeks off squatting and stay away from anything that bothers it.


----------



## Jin (Sep 13, 2018)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> How did this workout for you? Still feeling the pain at all?
> I am dealing with the same thing right now and it's getting pretty frustrating. Going to take 2 weeks off squatting and stay away from anything that bothers it.



OP doesn’t come on the board very often and never replies to threads. He is literally too big for the board.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Sep 13, 2018)

Jin said:


> OP doesn’t come on the board very often and never replies to threads. He is literally too big for the board.



Ya I wasn't sure I realized how old it was after I posted. Thanks for the notice man.


----------

